# liberal tractor for sale



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

FOR SALE CHEAP....

8n Ford Tractor....seat and steering wheel are misssing........

PERFECT FOR A PERSON WHO HAS LOST HIS AZZ AND DON"T KNOW WHICH WAY TO TURN.

pointer


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Boy, you're really on a roll here.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

unfortunately its downhill


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

seabass said:


> Boy, you're really on a roll here.


thanks


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> unfortunately its downhill


thanks..... i do try to take the path of least resistance.


----------

